# The Universe, in a 1/4" space.



## Markw (Jun 16, 2010)

I took this photo of a raindrop on my window after a storm.  I love the way it looks like there i a little mini solar system in the background.  Let me know what you think! 

Both shot with Nikon D90, Sigma 105mm macro, 1/1000s ISO200, F/20 in natural light.

1.






2.





Mark


----------



## Derrel (Jun 16, 2010)

The first one is a beautiful abstract photo. The second one does not seem to have the same power. Nicely seen.


----------



## Markw (Jun 16, 2010)

The second is supposed to focus on strictly inside the drop, as in the entire system is contained inside it.  I like the first better too, though.  Thanks alot!  I value your opinion particularly.

Mark


----------



## NateS (Jun 16, 2010)

1st shot is excellent.  Love it, love it.  I'm a big fan of abstract (to the point of knowing nothing about what you're looking at) and used to do digital manipulation just for that feel.  #1 gives a great sense of abstract and yes, it does look like a universe/space photo which makes it even cooler.  Great job.


----------



## Markw (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks alot Nate.  

Just for clarification, there has been no manipulation.  I put the sun a tad to the right of the drop, and that created all that was needed (And how I got 1/1000s at F/20 and ISO200.  ).  

Thanks guys.
Mark


----------



## katy625 (Jun 25, 2010)

Cool. It looks like there has been a hole punched from one universe into another.


----------



## leejt1986 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, I agree the first one is amazing, it doesnt even look like what you said it was.


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 5, 2010)

Markw said:


> Thanks alot Nate.
> 
> Just for clarification, there has been no manipulation. I put the sun a tad to the right of the drop, and that created all that was needed (And how I got 1/1000s at F/20 and ISO200.  ).
> 
> ...


 

I thought it was actually a night time shot with stars.

Well done!


----------



## Markw (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I really do appreciate it.

Mark


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 5, 2010)

what?!

Interesting patterns, the first one is really something else.


----------



## Markw (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks again!

Mark


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbup:

Nice!


----------



## Moe (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't mean this to sound bad, but if I'd taken the first one I'd have deleted it. I just wouldn't have interpreted it the way you did. When I first saw the photo, I was like, "meh." But after reading your explanation it made it really, really cool. I hope that came across the right way. I just need to open my mind more. Or have you look at my photos before I delete them! :lmao:

Nice job!

One quick question...how much of this photo was planning and how much was interpretation after the fact?


----------



## Markw (Jul 7, 2010)

The entire photo was planning.  Ive seen photos of a class of water or something similar or a water drop with a scenic landscape behind it which becomes the subject of the photo.  After seeing these for a while, I figured Id try it out for myself with the drops left on the window after a storm we had.  Ive seen them of buildings, trees, and such things, but never of the sun.  So, that was what I set out for.  And That is what I got.

Mark


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 7, 2010)

Great photo mark. Love the first one. It has punch.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 7, 2010)

i like how you see #1.

awesome abstraction!


----------



## Micah (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd buy a print of the first one. I have always loved abstracts.


----------

